# How can I overclock my ram or make it faster?



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

<<My system specs are there

My cpu scores 5.8 on windows 7

But my ram only scores 5.6, will this be bottlenecking my gaming performance?

The ram is running at DDR2 800Mhz 5-5-5-18 1.8v (Default) Is that good or bad timings?

How can i make it run faster or make my games run faster (e.g fifa atm, gets random stutters now and again, so annoying, dont know y? and it runs at a constant 60fps so why do i get stutters? my cpu cache too small??)

Or is it because I only have 2gb ram? should I atleast have 3gb?

Thanks


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

For gaming, 4 Gigs or more would be optimal.

As for overclocking, you're posting in the wrong thread: This probably belongs in the Overclocking Thread. Try posting again there !


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Could a mod please move this to the overclocking thread? thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

This appears to be a RAM question so it is in the right section.
Windows scores are just numbers. 
Going to 4GB (2X2 GB matched pair) may help using 7.
If you do upgrade the RAM I would suggest a better brand. OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair are good quality performance RAM.


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> My cpu scores 5.8 on windows 7
> 
> But my ram only scores 5.6
> 
> ...


Depends what kinda game you're running. Your CPU, RAM and video card shouldn't cause you any stutters/lagg in a game like CS:S. Your RAM might in a game like WOW, but your CPU, atleast, shouldn't. So yes, it's probably your RAM. 

Buying a set (Make sure it's a set, 2 matched ones, that'll give the best performance) of 2x2Gigs (Good Quality Brand RAMs) as suggested by Tyree is affordable and also will do nicely with most games.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Also do wot think it might be because I have to put the voltage up on my cpu a little bit to make it stable or something? Because it is over clocked quite a bit.


Or do you think I should put the voltage up a bit on the ram? I have heard that at least 1.9v is needed for ram to work best


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

You need to be careful when overclocking, not just randomly upping the volts, or things will break and you'll need to buy new parts. If you were to post this in the Overclocking forum, they'll calculate what's safe for you to overclock your computer to.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your ram is i rated for 1.8v leave it at 1.8v, 4-4-4-12 @ 2.0v or 2.1v are overclocking sticks but on a AMD setup since the memory controller is on the CPU not the motherboard your limited to 1066 speeds(the highest the AM2 socket CPU's support), you would benefit more from adding more ram then trying to overclock or using faster ram.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm ok. Well ive ordered a 2gb PNY stick, im going to swap out one 1gb for it. So in total I will have 3gb ram total, hopefully it will help.

And also about the cpu voltage, I was going to put it up by 0.0125v , shall I leave it? Will it even help?
Cos I get hitches in games, even when there running at 60fps. I Dno if it is to do with unstability or too little ram. The processor runs cool, 35c idle, 48c load 

Thanks for Your help lads


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Leave the CPU voltage stock, AMD chips don't like more voltage.

Dual Channel ram is faster then single channel and will score higher on the Windows Index.

I'm not sure your board will run a 3 stick combination in dual channel some will but most will not.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs can also cause problems.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Ok I will leave the amd voltage on default.

About the ram.. Its going to be a 1gb adata mixed with the 2gb PNY, they are both quality ram. The adata has heatsinks.

Also Ive added a 120mm fan to the front of the case. And now the the cpu idles at 29c


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've seen many issues with AData RAM. PNY is OK but not a good performance RAM.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm please elaborate. Im not looking to Overspend on ram with crazy timings that only make a crap negligible performance increase. I jus want some ram 
That will be stable and stop the slight hitches in my games...


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Buy a 2x2gb pack/set with RAM from either Corsair, Crucial or OCZ =)
That'll give you steady gaming, it wont be too expensive, and they're all good quality, recommended RAM sticks! Also, a pack/set with matching sticks give the best performance. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> Hmm please elaborate. Im not looking to Overspend on ram with crazy timings that only make a crap negligible performance increase. I jus want some ram
> That will be stable and stop the slight hitches in my games...


OCZ-G.Skill-Corsair are good performance RAM.
Crucial is always a good choice for general use.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

I received the PNY 2gb ram stick. So i got 3GB ram total now. My windows ram rating went from 5.5 to 5.9. I think this is also because one the the 1gb ram stick i had, had crappier timings than this PNY. (i had 1 x adata and 1x kingtiger, i think the king tiger was sucky)

Anyway i strted getting BSOD ERROR = PNF List is Corrupt. and windows explorerer started randomly shutting down and other programs too. And sometimes i could not log on when i booted into windows.

Then I heard that pnf is a memory related error. then i remembered that My ram was overclocked from 800MHz to 818MHz (so I could acheive 3ghz on my cpu)

So I put it back to 800 MHz (Cpu is now at 2.9 GHz) and now the pc is working fine.

But that sucks man... Shouldnt the PNY 2gb ram be able to overclock to 818MHz at least? its only +18MHz?

Or isit because it has memory modules on both sides (2gb stick) it gets heated faster so it cant handle overclock while being stable?

Let me know your opinion on this guys!

Thanks

and why do I still get stutter on FIFA 11, the ram hasnt made any difference? I still get stutter. It sounds like it is reading off the hdd everytime it stutters in game. Why does it do that. Shouldnt EVERYTHING be loaded to RAM? so it doesnt have to load from the hdd??


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Are you running with the 1 gb and the 2 gb sticks? If so you may not be running in dual channel slowing your memory speed.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

ive made it run smoothER, with D3Doverrider. But it stil stutters now and again... or one big micro stutter now and again.

yeh im using a 1gb and a 2gb. Im not too bothered about dualchannel, I dont think it makes alot of a difference in gaming...

And i cant get dual chanel anyway... Il have to get the EXACT same memory modules (not jus the same brand, but matching modules on the ram stick) and I can only get that if i buy the pairs. and that much i am NOT looking to spend. I bought the 2GB PNY DDR2 800 ram for £22 inc postage. its a good deal. I wasnt lookint to spend over £25 I cant justifi myself spendin over £40 on ram


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> I received the PNY 2gb ram stick. So i got 3GB ram total now. My windows ram rating went from 5.5 to 5.9. I think this is also because one the the 1gb ram stick i had, had crappier timings than this PNY. (i had 1 x adata and 1x kingtiger, i think the king tiger was sucky)
> 
> Anyway i strted getting BSOD ERROR = PNF List is Corrupt. and windows explorerer started randomly shutting down and other programs too. And sometimes i could not log on when i booted into windows.
> 
> ...


Mixing RAM brands/specs can cause performance problems. PNY is general usage RAM and will not OC like the better performance brands.
You generally get what you pay for.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

and you rbetter of running in dual channel which you cant with 3GB and if you go for 4GB its better to go with 2x2GB especially if your going to overclock it.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

i get a SLIGHT STUTTER EVERYFEW SECONDS WHEN MOVING THE VIewfinder in the new worms. Its not HDD stutter... it is at 60fps, but its like thers a slight jitter every 2-1 secs when im moving hte camera around the level. Like a rendering jitter or something...

thers NO sound lag or any other problems. what is causing this stuttering!? its not fluent like 360 and ps3...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

My money is still on the ram, while dual channel does not provide a large difference in fps, it increases the speed at which the cpu can access the ram dramatically. 

Read this for more info
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/133


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

My cpu scores 5.8 on windows/

FIRSTLY THIS IS ONLY A WINDOWS BASED SCORE/

GIVE THE FULL SPECS OF YOUR PC/AND NOT WHAT WINDOWS HAS TOLD YOU IT CAN DO/

RAM can be separate from the cpu,s
BUS speed. Generally you can select the RAM speed in the bios
for SDRAM, DDR,2,3. ie. 200, 266, 333, or 400 for DDR. 

However, some bios's dont allow it and most of the time, if say, you buy DDR333 RAM, than the max you can run will be about 333mhz. Sometimes you can clock them higher, but not very often.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

broba << SPECS ARE THER NOOB, have more than enough power for worms! And dont worry about that... i know the basics like 400 533 and 667 etc..............

and 1 owned. i took the other peices of ram out. i LEFT THE hEASINKED ADATA IN SO THERE IS NO CONFLICT....and the milli-second stuttering every few seconds is STILL THERE. I have also tried Underclocking, no difference... it does the milli-second stuttering EVERY few seconds, at exact intervals what could it be. Cmon sum1 must know?

Is it might be because of the ram timings? they are all on auto in the bios, what if their wrong? Maybe its the latency causing this?
And its common sense that i do NOT need dual channel ram to play the new WORMS!

Get back to me asap ive wasted about 4 hours every day trying figure out wot the hell is causing this. wasting my time and life argh!

Or could it be the VRAM on my graphics card that it failing!? IS IT MICRO STUTTERING?

BTW MY PC BEATS A PHENOM X4 9500 IN EVEREST MEMORY READ BENCHMARK, AND IT BEATS SOME OTHER GOOD CPUS'S. SO MEMORY IS FAST ENOUGH.....

BTW NFS Underground 2 Plays at absolute MAX settings, and it has NO micro stuttering AT ALL. So im thinkin bandwidth is being slowed down somwhere for these new games like WORMS and FIFA 11?


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> BTW NFS Underground 2 Plays at absolute MAX settings, and it has NO micro stuttering AT ALL. So im thinkin bandwidth is being slowed down somwhere for these new games like WORMS and FIFA 11?


Depends what kinda stutters it is. Network lagg, or computer lagg.
If it's network lagg, you sould still be able to move your cursor outside the game.
If it's computer lagg, everything will freeze. Try clicking your Windows button next time it happens. If it takes a little while before showing the startmenu, it's probably computer lagg.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

i dont think you understand. its not MAJOR lag, like i cant minimise the game or something. Its just loads of micro stutters. Like a half a secdon stutter every 2 seconds. When im moving the camera at a constant speed. 

Its like the graphics card or cpu, is jus about keeping up with the processing. But its not that.

The gpu and gfx are fast enought, it plays worm at 100+ fps when i dont use vsync.

Im playing right now with Vsync. and the stutter is erm ANOYING!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Concerning the "slight stutter" try using something other than the AData RAM. I have sen many problems with AData RAM stability.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Ite also tried the pny by itself...


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> i dont think you understand. its not MAJOR lag, like i cant minimise the game or something. Its just loads of micro stutters. Like a half a secdon stutter every 2 seconds. When im moving the camera at a constant speed.
> 
> Its like the graphics card or cpu, is jus about keeping up with the processing. But its not that.
> 
> ...


That suggests it's not network lagg then. 
Try listening to Tyree and replace your RAMS with high quality ones, like Corsair, OCZ, or Crucial.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

There's really no need most times to "overclock" DDR2. Not in the normal sense of the term anyway. DDR2 already runs fast enough to allow a decent overclock of the CPU.

More often you are going to UNDERclock DDR2 and tighten your timings.


You might be inclined to believe that the higher overclocking potential of DDR2 RAM might translate into measurable performace gains, but sadly, that's not necessarily true. In real-world situations, a P4 system running DDR2-533 is only slightly faster than one running DDR667. Likewise, stepping up to DDR2-800 produces less effect than you might desire.

Corsair are bringing DDR2-800 products to market that work with tight timing settings and elevated FSB clock rates

go here and read this article ,it will give you some guide lines if you really want to "overclock" your ddr2.


http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/152

Is this word (noob)what I think it is, when you refer to comments other people have left you?noooooooooooooob?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

T23GUY said:


> Lool123 you are a noob, Wots advice fails terribly.
> 
> 1 owned, wot do wot think on the matter?


Its not the mixing of ram that I'm worried about, its them not running in dual channel 

"Dual-channel technology was created to address the issue of bottlenecks. Increased processor speed and performance requires other, less prominent components to keep pace. In the case of dual channel design, the intended target is the memory controller, which regulates data flow between the CPU and system memory (RAM). The memory controller determines the types and speeds of RAM as well as the maximum size of each individual memory module and the overall memory capacity of the system. However, when the memory is unable to keep up with the processor, a bottleneck occurs, leaving the CPU with nothing to process. Under the single-channel architecture, any CPU with a bus speed greater than the memory speed would be susceptible to this bottleneck effect. 
The dual-channel configuration alleviates the problem by doubling the amount of available memory bandwidth. Instead of a single memory channel, a second parallel channel is added. With two channels working simultaneously, the bottleneck is reduced. Rather than wait for memory technology to improve, dual-channel architecture simply takes the existing RAM technology and improves the method in which it is handled. While the actual implementation differs between Intel and AMD motherboards, the basic theory stands. "

The fact that they recently released triple channel kinda goes to show that we are hitting the limits of dual channel, trying to play current games on a single channel is a bad idea because of the mass amounts of data that has to travel between the ram and the cpu.

The effect i believe you are seeing is the cpu waiting to get the data that it needs and then catching up when it does , thus producing a sort of skipping effect.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello T23Guy,

First, you need to listen to Tyree. Mixing RAM brand/spec is not a good idea, especially in a system used for gaming. Also, PNY is not quality ram. I, personally, wouldn't give PNY ram to my worst enemy. I have had nothing but issues. AData is also not great ram. They are general purpose DIMMS with heatsinks to make them look like performance ram. There is a reason PNY and AData are so much cheaper than the competition. You would have better performance with a pair of general purpose Crucial DIMMS (matched 2x2). 

I really don't know much about Winpower PSUs, so I will leave that to the PSU team.

*Maybe you should try dropping your overclock...*
Have you checked your temps and your voltages?


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm wot do you think of this

'4 weeks ago

Scores are almost identical, if you run the test again maybe the lead will change.

about scores:

Single -﻿ Dual

13131 - 13086 difference is <0.5 percent

5065 - 5081 better

6042 - 5969 btw SM3 score is very GPU dependant

4018 - 4034 better

The correct conclusion: dual channel has no advantage in gaming or single channel has no disadvantage but single channel is probably never better.'

link: YouTube - Single channel VS Dual channel ram test

Or is that statement only valid for intel processors. Because amd processers have smaller caches and may need more ram bandwidth?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

As i said it has not to do with scores but fluidity, like your issue deals not with fps but with fluidity.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm ok im gonna try get hold of some dual channel ram, and see if it makes a difference.

If it doesnt... Then im gonna be lost big time

- I hope the ram works in dual channel on my motherboard


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

gavinzach said:


> I really don't know much about Winpower PSUs, so I will leave that to the PSU team.


Winpower PSU. See this thread from a few days ago (post #4): http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-very-loud-how-can-i-slow-it-down-522280.html


koala said:


> Your Winpower 700W is a £20 low quality PSU that is only providing 34A/12V. Not enough for a PCIE 8800GT. Upgrade to a good quality 650W 40A/+12V PSU.


Have you installed the AMD Dual Core Optimizer? This helps with timing problems that can create small lags in games.
http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153&lang=us


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Let me double check on your motherboard for you, also see if you can just barrow some from a friend or go to a computer shop and ask about their return policy say something like you have a picky motherboard and want to be sure you can bring it back if it does not work.

What motherboard do you have?

And yes amd cpus i believe are more ram intensive.

Also see if you can get a hold of another psu as stated above. I mean a corsair 450 watt has 1 less amp on the 12v than your 700 watt, it would also be worth testing.

Heres what your motherboard supports http://www.foxconnchannel.com/product/motherboards/detail_spec.aspx?ID=en-us0000237


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

First T23GUY please calm down people are trying to help you and with you abusing them they wont want to in the future.

Second dual channel does make a difference especially in a gaming machine and yes Adat and PNY ram are crap makes of ram and really are not meant for gaming systems. Did you make sure the ram you have is actually compatible with your motherboard?

1 got owned is correct when he says that AMDs are more ram intensive.

Third Tyree is correct when he says mixing ram speeds and make can cause issues, they could be different voltages so with the bios set to auto it can't detect the correct voltages to use so things can get a bit screwy, this can damage the ram slots so when you try ram in the future it wont work correctly or not at all.

Fourth scores don't mean anything especially the windows rating system, I wouldn't trust that as far as I could throw it., The only time scores matter is when your in overclocking competitions to try and beat another team or person.

Fifth Getting you reasearch done before buying hardware is very important, it is possible to get some Adata ram at 1066MHz and find that corsair 1066MHz is much more stable and faster and therefore increase the performance of your system.

Now I have been overclocking and building systems for a long time but up untill four years ago I hadn't owned a pc since 1998. My current system which still scores quite high in 3d mark vantage still beats newer systems like some i7s and i5s this because it took me 3 months of careful research to find the optimum hardware to go with the motherboard I have. Although I had a good knowledge of power supplies I was a bit out of loop with everything else but with the research I did and the hardware I got from the research I believe I have a system which doesn't get bottlenecked by anything that is thrown at it.

I think if you were to change a few things about your system then your system wont get bottlenecked which is what is happening in my opinion.

First get some quality dual channel ram (make sure its on the motherboards qvl list) probably corsair will be the best bet, second get the psu 1 got owned suggest (corsair 750TX) and then run 3d mark, dont bother with the windows scores as they are pointless.

After which if your still getting issues then you could think about upgrading the graphics card.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

well said greenbruce/you oviously know bout ram and dual channel/

and as you say do your research before you get all cluttered/

and the word nooooooooooooob/reallt irritates me especially when guys are trying to help people and they get insulted in the forum


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

I havent got hold of any dual channel ram yet, but what about these? 

x2 1gb Kingston ram
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1GB-x2-2GB-Ki...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item43a2b25f72

x2 1gb Ebuyer ram
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/116357#reviews


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

The kingston are not bad, with a cas latency of 5 

This is very good ram (i have the 2x2gb version) http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-CORSAIR-X...moryRAM_JN&hash=item588a63bf8b#ht_2647wt_1139


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not mix ram speeds Kingston is ok. If you want 4GB its best to have 2x2GB in dual channel. Corsair and crucial balistix would be better.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

According to FoxConn and Crucial, your Motherboard will only support a maximum of 4GB of ram (4x1).



FoxConn Website said:


> 6100M2MA-2.0-RS2H
> -AMDSempron, Athlon64, Athlon64x2, Athlon64FX processors, Socket AM2 -2000MT/s HyperTransport *-Dual channel DDR2 533/667/800 x4 DIMMs,Max 4GB* -1 x PCIex16, 1 x PCIex1, 2 x PCI -IDE x 2 + Serial ATAII x 2 w/RAID0, 1, 0+1 -5.1 channel, AC97 interface(Realtek) -10/100M LAN(Marvell) -8 USB2.0 ports


Stick with high quality RAM if you are going to OC. Overclocking can make your system unstable, as well as damage components. The components, therefore, need to be able to withstand the abuse that OCing will submit them to. It is extremely important to have high quality, matched DIMMs. 

I still say you should drop your OC. FoxCONN is not known for the most stable boards running stock, let alone OC'd. 

My suggestion remains unchanged.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^ is absolutley correct.

Your board aint good for overclocking, you should have quality ram if you are going ahead with overclocking, you need good cooling and you need a good psu.

Overclocking can be a very troublesome process especially if you do not have the right setup for it.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Dont worry about my psu YET, it has very stable voltages and I have very good circulation in my pc.

My motherboard temprature is usually 34C Idle and 40C Prime 95 load.

Cpu is 38C Idle and 53C Prime 95 Load

Gpu is 55 Idle and 62C Load

I think this board is very strong actually, its never let me down, its always the components that have been limiting me...


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

I might buy these Corsair XMS2 2x 1gb Dual channel £37.50 inc P&P
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Corsair-XMS2-...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item2eb0e3f5c6

Think its a good buy? cos i will buy it right now if it is!

lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> I might buy these Corsair XMS2 2x 1gb Dual channel £37.50 inc P&P
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Corsair-XMS2-...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item2eb0e3f5c6
> 
> Think its a good buy? cos i will buy it right now if it is!
> ...


Much better RAM choice. Using the other ones you had posted is just going back to the same problems.

I'm pleased that your Mobo has been reliable but Foxconn Mobo's are not the best quality and certainly do not make good OC'ers.
WinPower PSU's are low quality and is most certainly not OC friendly.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

or if the ebay guy does not accept my offer ( cos i offered £30), what about x2 1gb corsair value select sticks for £17?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1GB-Corsair-v...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item5640883a78


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Again they are value stick, designed to be used in a value computer not a gaming computer they are better suited for internet browsing and video watching. Virtually every computer part you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> or if the ebay guy does not accept my offer ( cos i offered £30), what about x2 1gb corsair value select sticks for £17?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1GB-Corsair-v...erComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item5640883a78


Good general use RAM, certainly better than the AData & PNY.
I've used Corsair Value RAM on some lower end builds and they will accept some OC'ing using a good quality Mobo.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

iVE BOUGHT THESE!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200536225222&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

4-4-4-12 latency @ 2.1v


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The link doesn't work *This listing has ended*.
Corsair should be good.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Good choice, they should be much faster than your current ram.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

So i got Corsair XMS2 2GB (2x1GB) PC-6400 DDR2 800 C4 RAM Memory.

Info:
Corsair CM2X1024-6400C4 is a 1GByte, two-rank DDR2 SDRAM DIMM designed for extreme speed. This part delivers outstanding performance in the latest generation of DDR2-based motherboards. It has been tested extensively in multiple DDR2 motherboards to ensure compatibility and performance at its rated speed. This memory has been verified to operate at 800MHz at the low latencies of 4-4-4-12-T1. This module is also available in matched pairs of "Twin2X" modules tested as a set in a dual channel DDR2 motherboard. (As in this auction)

Features
-1024 Megabytes of memory in a 240-pin DDR2 DIMM
-Very Low Latency for the highest performing systems
-Implemented using 64M x 8 DDR2 SDRAMs
-100% tested at 800MHz in high performance DDR2 motherboards
-Lifetime Corsair Warranty

Specification
-Each module is tested in an Intel-based motherboard at 800MHz
-Compatible with AMD (socket AM2 & AM2+) and Intel socket LGA775 system motherboards
-Tested at the low latencies of 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V
-SPD programmed at 4-4-4-12 values 

So how shall i program these in the bios?:

Menu 1


Menu 2


So What settings?

Thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

If you change timing mode to manual does it give you options to change the timings?
Make sure the voltage is set to 2.1v and that it is not defaulting to 1.8
Also make sure that the sticks are in slots of the same color


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeh the second menu


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

CAS-4clocks
tRCD-4clocks
tRP-4clocks
tRAS-12clocks

Make sure the voltage is 2.1 though they might fail (bsod) if it is not.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2.1V is not the required Voltage. It is the max Voltage the manufacturer suggests. I would leave it at 1.8V. Actually I'd leave the timings alone and see how it goes. You can always adjust them later.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

hmm wel it says 'Tested at the low latencies of 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V'

So why not put the voltage up to 2.1v just to be safe?

My board overvolts to 1.87 too so i think i need + 0.2v = 2.07v


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I believe he is saying that you should try it at stock to see if you even need to adjust anything to get the performance you need.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Which ones which? Can u Kool at the images I put up and highlight which setting is which.... Because names are different in bios! And my motherboard is setting the ram at 5 5 5 18. I tried changing it to the faster one and upped the voltage. But it doesnt boot up, I I have to keep reseting the cmos argh!


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Also is it ok to disable all spread spectrums?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

T23GUY said:


> Which ones which? Can u Kool at the images I put up and highlight which setting is which.... Because names are different in bios! And my motherboard is setting the ram at 5 5 5 18. I tried changing it to the faster one and upped the voltage. But it doesnt boot up, I I have to keep reseting the cmos argh!



If the PC doesn't boot using faster speeds and higher Voltages aren't acceptable. I doubt the Foxconn Mobo is OC friendly.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

I think I changed the wrong settings tho, thats why it didnt work. Btw at the default 5 18 settings my latency is faster than an intel core 2 extreme . So dont tell me my board is slow bla bla bla...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm not telling you you're board is "slow bla bla bla". I'm saying that lower quality mobo's don't accept OC'ing as well as better quality Mobo's.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Kool, well can u help with the timings by takin a look at the bios menu I posted. Which timings do I change exactly? Thanks mate


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

also slight lag stutter thing is STILL there with worms and FIFA still stutters!!! So the ram HAS NOT FIXED IT!!

Pro evo 2011 does work better though.

Memory read speed is: 6300mb/s

Write speed: 7250mb/s

Ram is at dualchannel 828MHz 5-5-5-18 1.87v

HOW CAN I STOP STUTERING IN THE GAMES?


WHAT SETTINGS EXACTLY?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Are you still running an overclock?

Why don't you try my suggestion and drop the overclock, try the game, if it stops stuttering, then increase the OC until it stutters, then back it off to the last setting.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

gavinzach said:


> are you still running an overclock?
> 
> Why don't you try my suggestion and drop the overclock, try the game, if it stops stuttering, then increase the oc until it stutters, then back it off to the last setting.


ditto!


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Droppin oc doesnt do anythin..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed the AMD Dual Core Optimizer? This helps with timing problems that can create small lags/stutters in games.

http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/dyn...432-4756-aafa-4d9dc646342f&ItemID=153&lang=us


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeh didnt do anythin, windows 7 is supposed to support dual core natively anyway. The optimizer is for xp


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

'Ram is running at 828MHz dual-channel 5-5-5-18 at 1.87v

Think i should up the voltage of the ram?

Thanks


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

Also
the hypertransport (CPU) is reported at 1115mhz via 5x multiplier(original 1000mhz)
and the hypertransport (MCP) is reported at 892Mhz via 4x multiplier(original 800Mhz)

Are these speeds safe?

Some say HT shouldnt go over 1000, but some say its fine on AMD boards?

P.S i think FIFA 11 has just got crappy coding. And worms jus has that lag thing for seom random reason.

Because PES 2011 and Street Fighter IV play on my pc PERFECTLY at High settings @1080p


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ideally you should be aiming with the overclock for everything to be in sync with each other and at a ratio of 1:1 or 5:6.

take my settings for example in this cpu-z screenshot


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

T23GUY said:


> hmm wel it says 'Tested at the low latencies of 4-4-4-12 at 2.1V'
> 
> So why not put the voltage up to 2.1v just to be safe?
> 
> My board overvolts to 1.87 too so i think i need + 0.2v = 2.07v


Raising the voltage to it's max is not "Safe", it is higher risk. More voltage, more heat, greater chance of ruining your RAM.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

sometimes changing the clocksfor the ram doesn't actually help much, its all down to everything working well together and your weak link is the motherboard. AMDs dont overclock aswell as Intels but your limited even more by the foxconn.


----------



## T23GUY (Mar 11, 2007)

In theory, is dual ddr2 800 ram is a waste of money for me?

Because in benchmarks on my memory
Memory read speed is: 6300mb/s
Write speed: 7250mb/s

So would DUAL DDR2 533 (PC2-4200) be enough for me?
Because DUAL 533 PC2-4200= 8400mb/s max, which I wont hit anyway?

But ive noticed Memory Latency in 'ns' increases from 50 to 65 when going from 800 to 533


----------

